# Scrap fabric (kevlar Aramid or carbon)



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I need to get my grubby hands on some scrap peices of either S-glass, Kevlar, Aramid, or carbon fiber. I'm using 3/4" x 1" douglas fir deck stringers and I would like to wrap the sides and bottoms with a stiff fabric for a couple of reasons. I won't need continuous peices so scrap will do. Anyone got any connections?

I'm also considering S-glass for my deck. Best prices I've seem so far has been from Raka. However, I'm keeping my eyes open for kevlar or Aramid sheets too if the price is right.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

We use "S"glass for airplanes and feel it is the right amount of stiffness for most of our applications. Raka is hard to beat for quality and price. We have used their products from the time they started in Boynton Beach, Delray Beach and now Ft Pierce. If they have it we get what we need there.

No connection to us other than as a customer and we often buy from other places for various reasons.

Frank


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I've never worked with S glass but have read a lil bit about it. I assume that it is only slightly more difficult to wet out than E glass. At the moment my deck is either gonna be coated with 9oz S-glass or 12oz biax. 17oz biax is my alternative but only because RAKA has some stupid low prices on 17oz right now. as a matter of fact, 17oz is half the price of 12oz. 
Anyway, I'm really curious how 9oz S-glass compares to 12oz biax for abrasion, stiffness, and puncture resistance. Truth is, I don't really need it for structural. My deck stringers are only 9" apart O.C. (on center).


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Find the specs here. http://www.gordoncomposites.com/product-gc70ulz.htm

If weight and a little extra cost is of no concern, then use 900HP resin and 631 hardener. It will make for a very stiff laminate.

Frank


----------

